# [SOLVED] block LAN mac address



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

what would be the easiest way of blocking a mac address from LAN not wireless, the router is Linksys E2000 and the reason isnt important, just that i want to do it, i have full access to router, thanks in advanced


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: block LAN mac address*

lock the router away - so they cannot connect the cable to the router - I dont think you can select LAN or wireless from the router configuration pages


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: block LAN mac address*

will not be possible since everyone has to have access to it, i just wanna be able to block certain mac address when i need for it and also i dont need to worry about mac address spoofing, that will not be a factor in this


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: block LAN mac address*

Perhaps we need to define what you mean by "block".

No internet access or no lan access?

If no lan access there is nothing in most routers that can do that. A managed switch would allow you to turn off the port the pc is connected to but that might be a rather expensive option.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: block LAN mac address*

Update - the router had some options for access policy, i added the mac address to that policy list and denied access to the internet to whoevers mac address was on the list. i can enable and disable this when i want and have it run certain times =/ this solutions works well enough lol and simple, thanks for the help

**what i meant by block was block a certain mac address from accessing the internet and only that mac address or several mac addresses


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

did that policy allow you to do what you required in post #1 


> what would be the easiest way of blocking a mac address from LAN *not* wireless,


 so they still have access to the wireless connection BUT *not* to the LAN connection


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

no they have no internet connection thru lan or wireless since the mac address is blocked, i didnt mean it that way, i guess i didnt explain my first post as much as i should of, i ment i wanted to block mac address from LAN, when i said not wireless i just meant i wasnt talking about wireless not that i wanted it to work on wireless and not on LAN, sorry for the confusion


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for that.


----------

